# Took The Plunge - The Tandem Has Arrived!!



## cosmicbike (13 Jun 2018)

After a bit of thinking and searching, I decided to try a tandem. My 11yr old daughter thought it a wonderful idea, now I need to convince my wife...
Collected this evening, a Dawes Duet. Not had a great deal of time to look over, but the wheels go round and the brakes work!!





Apparently the horn is staying...


----------



## I like Skol (13 Jun 2018)

Cranks look like they are a tooth out of sync?

Looks like fun. I also have an old tandem to play with and can't wait to try it out over a good distance.


----------



## stoatsngroats (13 Jun 2018)

Looks good, they’re great fun! Defo adjust the cranks a little


----------



## User10119 (13 Jun 2018)

Happy New Bike!

A couple of mods I'd really recommend - bar ends of some sort for the pilot make the ride much more comfy. Some form of foot retention (clipless, toe clips, half clips, or power grips) for the stoker will save bruised shins. And if you do that, you want the stoker pedals to self level to make it easier for the stoker to get their foot in to whatever solution (and if it is toeclips or half clips you don't want them to clatter on the ground when you go over speed bumps stokerless) so a length of sturdy bungee elastic from the back of the pilot pedal to the front of the stoker pedal works brilliantly - you can just about see them on our bike here (pic taken before I realised I NEEDED flats+Ergons on the front!)
View attachment 414184

Stoker bars that give you a choice of hand positions come into their own once you're riding longer distances.


----------



## User10119 (13 Jun 2018)

Oh - and 11ish is an age at which a couple of brave stokers have essayed a FNRtttC, y'know. The delightful Emzi stoked Manchester-Blackpool for the much-missed Alan on the first ever north-western one, and the EldestCub stoked to Hull for @CrinklyUncle a few years back. Just, y'know, sayin'.


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Jun 2018)

I hadn't noticed the cranks, so that's one thing on the list. The tyres are cracked too, but I have a spare set in the garage so no worries there. Going to give it a thorough going over as it will have my girls on the back, so want to be 100% happy with it, so probably a few little solo rides first.


----------



## User10119 (13 Jun 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> I hadn't noticed the cranks, so that's one thing on the list.


There is an argument (for some, it's a battle of faith apparently!) that the cranks should be out of phase. https://tandemgeek.wordpress.com/2010/03/20/tandem-riding-in-phase-or-out-of-phase/ 

Ours is set up in phase btw.


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Jun 2018)

Get rid of the flowers and horn....Otherwise, enjoy


----------



## srw (14 Jun 2018)

Cranks shouldn't* be in phase. Just out, with stoker slightly behind, is perfect for most bikes, because it makes setting off easier. We have one tandem set up as a four-stroke engine, with cranks 90 degrees out of phase. It makes for a smoother and more powerful ride on that slower machine.

*Too strong - written in haste. Read as "don't need to be and might well be better if not.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jun 2018)

srw said:


> Cranks shouldn't* be in phase. Just out, with stoker slightly behind, is perfect for most bikes, because it makes setting off easier. We have one tandem set up as a four-stroke engine, with cranks 90 degrees out of phase. It makes for a smoother and more powerful ride on that slower machine.
> 
> *Too strong - written in haste. Read as "don't need to be and might well be better if not.



I would never had thought about doing this , will have to check ours presume they are in sync 

but @cosmicbike enjoy no matter what


----------



## I like Skol (14 Jun 2018)

I did consider phasing cranks at 90 degrees to give smoother power delivery and reduce rear drivetrain wear by stopping both riders simultaneously putting full force on the chain/chainrings.
Decided against this as it removes the ability to put the cranks horizontal when going over bumps and increases the risk of catching the bottom of the longer bike.


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Jun 2018)

Well after an afternoon of fettling I've had a very brief sortie around the estate. The rear wheel didn't spin too well, so stripped, cleaned and rebuilt the bearings. The cassette was also loose, and both chains needed a clean along with the 3 chainsets, which all got removed and degreased.
The funny little spring thing attached to the rear of the fork is, apparently, to make the steering have more resistance and stop it turning with loaded front panniers. I found it disconcerting so removed for now.
Only a couple more things before I'm happy to take the lass out. Check the front hub, which seems OK but not had the wheel off yet. The more pressinf item is new tyres, the current Kenda ones are very badly cracked and I have no plans going out proper on them.
Any recommendations for tyres? I need 26 x 1.75 or 2, and riding terrain will likely be towpaths and tarmac.


----------



## stoatsngroats (14 Jun 2018)

I agree about 90 degrees out of phase, View media item 10553View media item 9741But we were not professional in any way, we just had a damn fine time for 4 years!


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Jun 2018)

@cosmicbike if you're feeling generous try looking at some sort of suspension seat post for the stoker.


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Jun 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> @cosmicbike if you're feeling generous try looking at some sort of suspension seat post for the stoker.


Been looking already I don't see any issue with my daughter, but Mrs CB may be different....


----------



## mistyoptic (24 Jun 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Well after an afternoon of fettling I've had a very brief sortie around the estate. The rear wheel didn't spin too well, so stripped, cleaned and rebuilt the bearings. The cassette was also loose, and both chains needed a clean along with the 3 chainsets, which all got removed and degreased.
> The funny little spring thing attached to the rear of the fork is, apparently, to make the steering have more resistance and stop it turning with loaded front panniers. I found it disconcerting so removed for now.
> Only a couple more things before I'm happy to take the lass out. Check the front hub, which seems OK but not had the wheel off yet. The more pressinf item is new tyres, the current Kenda ones are very badly cracked and I have no plans going out proper on them.
> Any recommendations for tyres? I need 26 x 1.75 or 2, and riding terrain will likely be towpaths and tarmac.


We have Schwalbe Marathons on our tandem and have only suffered two tyre traumas in about 10000miles. Chap who built ours (Pete Bird) recommends stoker's pedals two teeth ahead of captain's


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Jun 2018)

mistyoptic said:


> We have Schwalbe Marathons on our tandem and have only suffered two tyre traumas in about 10000miles. Chap who built ours (Pete Bird) recommends stoker's pedals two teeth ahead of captain's



Thanks. I ended up with Marathon Plus Touring as they have a decent bit of tread for towpaths etc. ATM we are in sync and will see how we go...


----------

